# fastest VISA grant ever recorded



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear All,

Just wanna hear from your experience from all those from high risk countries how fast or long did it take for your visa to be granted.
Please give your visa type!

Thanks


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanna hear from your experience from all those from high risk countries how fast or long did it take for your visa to be granted.
> Please give your visa type!
> ...


Hello,
I applied PMV and it was granted after four months from lodgement.
Im from Philippines.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

I am Aussie, my partner Pakistani. We will be lodging within the next month or two. I am curious to hear of any difficulties regarding high risk countries as well. We're not apart so it's not quite as gut wrenching for us but I do want to finally go home!


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

My partner is from a high-risk country and we applied for the De-facto visa on-shore and it took us 6 weeks. This was 2 years ago mind you so it may be longer now due to changes in law, requirments and situations.
Good luck for your visa. I know how difficult it can be waiting and hoping as I have been there. It is definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats! Do you mind if I ask what country? I see many that get theirs in 2 months and some well over a year, even from the same country. I know every situation is different but still...as always.....gathering up the documentation is tedious and time consuming but the waiting is a nightmare! LOL



Lily-bee said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is from a high-risk country and we applied for the De-facto visa on-shore and it took us 6 weeks. This was 2 years ago mind you so it may be longer now due to changes in law, requirments and situations.
> Good luck for your visa. I know how difficult it can be waiting and hoping as I have been there. It is definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Lily-bee said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is from a high-risk country and we applied for the De-facto visa on-shore and it took us 6 weeks. This was 2 years ago mind you so it may be longer now due to changes in law, requirments and situations.
> Good luck for your visa. I know how difficult it can be waiting and hoping as I have been there. It is definitely worth it in the end.


Wow! that was really quick huh!


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jarana said:


> Congrats! Do you mind if I ask what country? I see many that get theirs in 2 months and some well over a year, even from the same country. I know every situation is different but still...as always.....gathering up the documentation is tedious and time consuming but the waiting is a nightmare! LOL


My partner (who is now my husband) is originally from Burma. I lived with him there for 2 years before you moved to Australia. 
I think the waiting is always the hardest and the not knowing and hoping that you provided everything in your application.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  I remember all of this too well as I migrated to Australia myself in 2007 on a spouse visa. The waiting is terrible and back then, it only took me three months from lodging to grant. Now that my new hubby is "high risk" I'm just nervous about how long it's going to take. We have plenty of evidence but of course, nothing makes this process any easier. LOL



Lily-bee said:


> My partner (who is now my husband) is originally from Burma. I lived with him there for 2 years before you moved to Australia.
> I think the waiting is always the hardest and the not knowing and hoping that you provided everything in your application.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just lodged my application in Pretoria Southafrica...Let the waiting game begin !!


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, 
I lodged my application with DIAC online 2 June 2011. I am a Zimbabwean based in South Africa (Toolmaker). 176 Visa (Western Australia) granted 5 September 2011. Leaving in March for Perth. Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

I am Kenyan, aussie fiance. I just lodged mine on 1.02.2012 and received confirmation of receipt, debit of application fee and request for medicals and police checks on 09.02.2012. So now really crossing these tiny fingers of mine )


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Mhandire said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my application with DIAC online 2 June 2011. I am a Zimbabwean based in South Africa (Toolmaker). 176 Visa (Western Australia) granted 5 September 2011. Leaving in March for Perth. Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Congrats


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> I am Kenyan, aussie fiance. I just lodged mine on 1.02.2012 and received confirmation of receipt, debit of application fee and request for medicals and police checks on 09.02.2012. So now really crossing these tiny fingers of mine )


\

All the best !!!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> \
> 
> All the best !!!


Thanks and You too Zamaussie.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that the waiting period depends more on the office where you are submitting your application more than being a high/low risk country.

I am from Mexico (high risk country) and submitted my paperwork to Washington USA. It took 6 weeks to approve my application - Which is extraordinarily fast because they had told us it would take 4 to 10 months. That's why I think it may have to do more with how much workload the office has.

But those are just my assumptions. Hopefully all of you get some good news soon!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Pinky said:


> I think that the waiting period depends more on the office where you are submitting your application more than being a high/low risk country.
> 
> I am from Mexico (high risk country) and submitted my paperwork to Washington USA. It took 6 weeks to approve my application - Which is extraordinarily fast because they had told us it would take 4 to 10 months. That's why I think it may have to do more with how much workload the office has.
> 
> But those are just my assumptions. Hopefully all of you get some good news soon!


Your case gives us (from high risk countries) hope Pinky.


----------



## Fiance (Feb 13, 2012)

Which countries are "high risk" and which are " low risk" ?
What about Bosnia and Herzegovina ?


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Fiance said:


> Which countries are "high risk" and which are " low risk" ?
> What about Bosnia and Herzegovina ?


I think someone once told me that if you can get an ETA, your country is considered low risk.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 18, 2009)

Fiance said:


> Which countries are "high risk" and which are " low risk" ?
> What about Bosnia and Herzegovina ?


I am not sure how up to date this article is, but it lists all of the low risk countries... It is worth a look, but obviously, do more research just in case something has changed.

High risk or low risk country? Which are you? - Getting Down Under


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

Thailand, 4 months


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone
Am just wondering if the CO is the person that sends you that letter of acknowledgement(consisting of your file number and stuff ).?

Thanks.


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Zamaussie,

You applied in Pretoria, correct? My experience with that office is that an admin officer sends you the acknowledgement letter, and it will be the CO who follows up with you at a later date. So basically the Admin officer can be your point of contact until you get assigned a CO.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

Our acknowledgement letter came from an office admin, but in the middle of the letter was the name of our case officer along with the number of our case.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

No that is not your CO. It is an admin who I guess sends these standard acknowledgement letters to everyone once money has been deducted from their account and application regarded as valid. I received the same thing, with my file number, but no CO has been assigned yet.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks all,
I think am clear now


----------



## antonia (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi to all,

Please advise me which is more appropriate visa to apply. Me and my boyfriend are planning to get married this June and will apply rather for a spouse visa since he is still a student and cannot be eligible to sponsor for a fiance visa. I have read about the application for an AOS if the sponsoring person is not financially capable to support his fiance. Although his parents are more than willing to do the AOS, do you think it is just the same for a fiance visa application to take if AOS can be secured? Would it be faster to get to Oz through that visa or just take the spouse? I am definitely confused right now and I need more information guys. Please advice. Your opinions really matter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

From 1 January 2012, the discretionary Assurance of Support (AoS) requirement was removed from Partner visas.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 34. Assurance of Support


----------



## antonia (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Bauhn,

That's deff a quick reply from you.. Thanks! Although I still have other questions to ask. Did you mean that the AOS won't be of any help to either of the visas we intend to apply for?  What options do we have then? My Aussie bf of 3 years is graduating in November this year and I am aware that one of the requirements in order for him to be eligible to apply for fiance visa for me is that he needs to submit at least a year of pay slips from a full time job to prove that he can support me financially when I get there? I am a registered nurse and I intend eventually to apply for a work when I get there. Please please, I need more advice on this matter since he is coming back this June.


----------



## handyman (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi my dear friends, i applied for PMV on 28/02/2012 in Pretoria South Africa, just here to get a feel of what to expect, the time factor and to know if ever there has been any of you out there who have applied for the same visa in SA


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

handyman said:


> Hi my dear friends, i applied for PMV on 28/02/2012 in Pretoria South Africa, just here to get a feel of what to expect, the time factor and to know if ever there has been any of you out there who have applied for the same visa in SA


Hi handyman,
I have applied for PMV in Pretoria. According to the letter they sent me. For SA passports its 3-6 months. Non SA its 9-12 moths.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, just a quick update. My application was received by Berlin on 08.02.2012 and yesterday on 05.03.2012 my case officer called and said that my application seems complete and she could grant the visa in two weeks. She said she will take one more look at it on Thursday 08.03.2012 then call me on Friday 09.03.2012 to let me know whether I should send in my passport for visa grant or i will be given an electronic visa. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update. My application was received by Berlin on 08.02.2012 and yesterday on 05.03.2012 my case officer called and said that my application seems complete and she could grant the visa in two weeks. She said she will take one more look at it on Thursday 08.03.2012 then call me on Friday 09.03.2012 to let me know whether I should send in my passport for visa grant or i will be given an electronic visa. Crossing my fingers


Gerrywins

That is good news !! all the best.......fingers crossed indeed !


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Zamaussie, will update you on what happens. Keep your fingers crossed for me, will do the same for you.

By the way, I just got home and found all my relationship evidence has been posted back to me. I heard this is a good sign. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## handyman (Mar 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi handyman,
> I have applied for PMV in Pretoria. According to the letter they sent me. For SA passports its 3-6 months. Non SA its 9-12 moths.


Thanks so much for the reply, thats a very long time to wait, did you get any correspondency from the embassy since


----------



## handyman (Mar 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update. My application was received by Berlin on 08.02.2012 and yesterday on 05.03.2012 my case officer called and said that my application seems complete and she could grant the visa in two weeks. She said she will take one more look at it on Thursday 08.03.2012 then call me on Friday 09.03.2012 to let me know whether I should send in my passport for visa grant or i will be given an electronic visa. Crossing my fingers


thats great news Gerrywins, hope all will go well, it gives hope for some of us who have just submitted


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

handyman said:


> Thanks so much for the reply, thats a very long time to wait, did you get any correspondency from the embassy since


Yea it is indeed a long time to wait but i guess its worth it at the end. No any correspondence since the last time they sent me the acknowledgement (22/02/2012) letter.
and am checking my emails a bunch times every day.... 
But am still in normal processing time so i guess i just have to be patience.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Thanks Zamaussie, will update you on what happens. Keep your fingers crossed for me, will do the same for you.
> 
> By the way, I just got home and found all my relationship evidence has been posted back to me. I heard this is a good sign. Can anyone confirm?


hey, from what i have heard from on this forum, is that ,it is really a good sign - it means they are about to make the final decision about your application.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> hey, from what i have heard from on this forum, is that ,it is really a good sign - it means they are about to make the final decision about your application.


hey Zamaussie, I hope so as well, crossing my fingers. Friday cannot get here any sooner. Have you got a CO yet? mine did not get intouch with me, I had to call DIAC so they could tell me who it is, maybe you should do the same.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> hey Zamaussie, I hope so as well, crossing my fingers. Friday cannot get here any sooner. Have you got a CO yet? mine did not get intouch with me, I had to call DIAC so they could tell me who it is, maybe you should do the same.


 NO, they haven't told me who my CO is yet..I will try ask them at some point.
Thanks


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone !!!
Any news from all of us that have put him applications?
I lodged in with all the other docs - Medical, Police clearance.
So far no new!!!! and am trying to be patient !


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing yet for me. We applied at the end of December. Had my CO assigned in early January but nothing since. The wait is definitely the hardest part!


----------



## Singoman (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife is Chinese living in Singapore. Her application was acknowledged on the 10/11/11. Medicals and Singapore police report completed by mid December. Not a word since. It's been almost 18 weeks so hopefully not much longer to wait. She was originally told 5-8 months for processing. I am guessing that there has not been a CO. Appointed as yet.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea i agree, the waiting is the hardest......worse if there is nothing from immi.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update. My application was received by Berlin on 08.02.2012 and yesterday on 05.03.2012 my case officer called and said that my application seems complete and she could grant the visa in two weeks. She said she will take one more look at it on Thursday 08.03.2012 then call me on Friday 09.03.2012 to let me know whether I should send in my passport for visa grant or i will be given an electronic visa. Crossing my fingers


Hello Gerrywins !
Anynews from DIAC ?


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Got granted a 6 month multiple entry visa WITHOUT a NO Further stay condition. My PMV CO says she recommended my application for a PMV grant but now it has to go through security checks which i guess is ASIO. Was told it could take a couple of months as it depends on how much work they currently have. So I am off to Aussie next week. Will keep you posted


----------



## kikstaa (Feb 11, 2012)

Fiance said:


> Which countries are "high risk" and which are " low risk" ?
> What about Bosnia and Herzegovina ?


Bosnia Is high risk. My partner Is From their and we are going for the PMV


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

What countries are considered "high risk" and "low risk"?


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Katz said:


> What countries are considered "high risk" and "low risk"?


From what I've been told by other members, if you can get an ETA visa, your country is considered low risk. Not sure if that's 100% true but it makes sense.


----------



## antonia (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm happy for you! well, as for me, we haven't really started it yet until next week. my fiance is really way too busy about uni and stuff..he is graduating this year that's why.. anyway, we plan to lodge our application before the month ends.

Goodluck to all of us


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

My PR visa took almost 3 months. It was received December 19th and granted March 16th.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Vyktoria said:


> My PR visa took almost 3 months. It was received December 19th and granted March 16th.


Hi Vyktoria,

Congratulations


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Vyktoria,
> 
> Congratulations


Thank you very much :-D


----------



## Aussie_Girl7 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats!! we sent our partial off in Oct, followed by the medical and FBI checks in Dec and Jan, we left the usa in feb hubby is here in Aus on a tourist visa, so hopefully we will hear something soon. wishing everyone else a quick journey too!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Aussie_Girl7 said:


> Congrats!! we sent our partial off in Oct, followed by the medical and FBI checks in Dec and Jan, we left the usa in feb hubby is here in Aus on a tourist visa, so hopefully we will hear something soon. wishing everyone else a quick journey too!


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## antonia (Feb 29, 2012)

hi vyktoria,

do you happen to know about AOS certificate?


----------



## demoiselle (Sep 21, 2011)

Visa Subclass 573 from the Philipines with De Facto Partner. Took us only 13 working days to receive our visas.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

demoiselle said:


> Visa Subclass 573 from the Philipines with De Facto Partner. Took us only 13 working days to receive our visas.


that was quick ! Congrats!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

antonia said:


> hi vyktoria,
> 
> do you happen to know about AOS certificate?


Hey Antonia. Sorry I didn't answer you sooner. From what I've been reading, the AoS has been removed from partner visas. Unless I'm mistaking what AoS you're referring to.


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Lebanese here, Defacto partner.
Submited Immi papers 26- Feb 2012 in Dubai, with medicals and Poloce checks.

Co assigned shortly after.
They said it takes about 9 to 12 month. And now they are in the processe of doing background checks.

The wait is exhausting xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

fmikael said:


> Lebanese here, Defacto partner.
> Submited Immi papers 26- Feb 2012 in Dubai, with medicals and Poloce checks.
> 
> Co assigned shortly after.
> ...


All the best !!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

2 months gone...Still waiting patiently !!!!....Any news from those that have got theres?


----------



## tookie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys.... I applied to pretoria south africa on the 11jan...still nothing. Applied for a prospective marriage visa and been together and living together for over 5 years. We should be an easy case, I phoned yesterday, still waiting to be assessed. We have done all medicals and even sent the passport.... Anyone else from SA... How long does it take?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

tookie said:


> Hi guys.... I applied to pretoria south africa on the 11jan...still nothing. Applied for a prospective marriage visa and been together and living together for over 5 years. We should be an easy case, I phoned yesterday, still waiting to be assessed. We have done all medicals and even sent the passport.... Anyone else from SA... How long does it take?


Hi tookie,
yea your case sounds really easy. Am sure you will get some feedback soon since you are still within the processing time frame.
I also used the pretoria DIAC, only 2 months passed still waiting we hope "no news is indeed good news"
Good luck


----------



## tookie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Zamaussie. This waiting is the worst... Will let you know when I hear something... As im a month in front of you. What visa did you apply for? Have you decided where u going? Sydney, Brisbane? Its hard to choose... Im still undecided?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

tookie said:


> Hi Zamaussie. This waiting is the worst... Will let you know when I hear something... As im a month in front of you. What visa did you apply for? Have you decided where u going? Sydney, Brisbane? Its hard to choose... Im still undecided?


Its the PMV.....If granted will be staying in Coffs Habour


----------



## Aussie_Girl7 (Aug 28, 2011)

we are still waiting too, we sent ours in oct 2011 and sent medicals and PC in Jan 2012, we left USA (hubby using a tourist visa) hopefully soon we will hear something, i hate all this waiting. hubby and i met online in 06, i travelled to USA twice in 07 and then waited for my fiance visa finally arrived in the USA 09 we got married in 09, we have been together constantly since then, we needed to leave because i needed to get my daughter settled in school here in OZ and my green card was due to run out on April 2012 and i didnt want to renew it. So now we are waiting some good news that his visa will be approved soon. i hope everyone's journeys runs smoothly good luck


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wondering if there any May VISA grants so far !!!
I wish i was lucky like others who have got theres in 3 months !!!!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Zamaussie, no word yet. Three months gone and still waiting. Case officer wrote to tell me my application has left immigration and is now with ASIO and that she's just waiting for the outcome so she can finalise it and grant pmv. Crossing my fingers for you, me and eveyone else,


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Zamaussie, no word yet. Three months gone and still waiting. Case officer wrote to tell me my application has left immigration and is now with ASIO and that she's just waiting for the outcome so she can finalise it and grant pmv. Crossing my fingers for you, me and eveyone else,


Hi Gerrywins,
Thats good news....Good luck to you..Fingers crossed indeed


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Have been assigned a case officer after 4 months of waiting. 
Fingers Crossed !!!!!


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Hello,
> I applied PMV and it was granted after four months from lodgement.
> Im from Philippines.
> 
> ...


Hi IMkddj; im from the philippines also i will lodge also myPMV on the next month of this year...Hopefully it will be quicker also like yours...CONGRATS to you...pray for our visa to be granted also...


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone,
> Have been assigned a case officer after 4 months of waiting.
> Fingers Crossed !!!!!


That is indeed great news Zamaussie.

I have just been assigned a third case officer since I lodged my application in March. This just stresses me up.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> That is indeed great news Zamaussie.
> 
> I have just been assigned a third case officer since I lodged my application in March. This just stresses me up.


Hi Gerrywins,
It is indeed great news!
But why did they keep assigning you three different COs ?


----------



## melperth (Jul 16, 2012)

this is great news and I was worried that i may take a year. We are about to lodge an application for PMV also for my fiance to come to Western Australia from South Africa, but he s Congolese. We have een told for him to apply for residency in South Africa first to help our application- did you hve to do this too (the lawyer said he should have residence on his passport tht is same his work visa)


----------



## melperth (Jul 16, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi handyman,
> I have applied for PMV in Pretoria. According to the letter they sent me. For SA passports its 3-6 months. Non SA its 9-12 moths.


Thanks Zamaussie for this info, it makes sense now why my fiance was told it would be quicker to first be South African resident applying in Sth Africa- that is a relief it will be quicker then the original 12 months I was told, though I was confused at why we were told this as I assumed it didnt really matter his nationality. Hoping it goes smoothy we have alrady waited 18 months to fully decide to apply.All the best with your process too.


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

/applied for visa 309 on the 07/06/12 and was granted on 16/07/12


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

MEM said:


> /applied for visa 309 on the 07/06/12 and was granted on 16/07/12


congrats!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melperth said:


> this is great news and I was worried that i may take a year. We are about to lodge an application for PMV also for my fiance to come to Western Australia from South Africa, but he s Congolese. We have een told for him to apply for residency in South Africa first to help our application- did you hve to do this too (the lawyer said he should have residence on his passport tht is same his work visa)


Hi melperth,
no,i just used my zambian passport, though am living/working in Swaziland.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

MEM said:


> /applied for visa 309 on the 07/06/12 and was granted on 16/07/12


Wow, congratulations to you. That was really fast. My PMV application has just passed the 5 month mark. Crossing my fingers everyday.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

MEM said:


> /applied for visa 309 on the 07/06/12 and was granted on 16/07/12


Congrats!! MEM, is Turky the low risk?


----------



## MEM (Jul 10, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Congrats!! MEM, is Turky the low risk?


no i believe its high risk


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

6 WEEKS - Police certificate in Pretoria ????

Just wondering if anyone knows how to make the process faster for the police clearance in Pretoria. My Case officer has asked for it,when i went to apply for it the police told me that it will take some six weeks to come out.


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just want to share my visa time line:

Prospective Marriage (300)
Offshore: Philippines
Submitted: September 23, 2011
Granted: December 09, 2011 (11 weeks)

Onshore Temporary Partner (820)
Submitted: May 30, 2012
Granted: July 6, 2012 (5 weeks and 2 days)


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

xeelah said:


> Hello everyone! I just want to share my visa time line:
> 
> Prospective Marriage (300)
> Offshore: Philippines
> ...


congratulations xeelah.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

xeelah said:


> Hello everyone! I just want to share my visa time line:
> 
> Prospective Marriage (300)
> Offshore: Philippines
> ...


Hello, xeelah
Congratulations !!!!


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

thank you everyone... All the best to your applications and your future life in Australia...


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just checking how everyone's visa processing going...
I have reached a six months mark..Looks like my police clearance from Southafrica has delayed everything for me. I will be sending it next week i hope i will have some news then.


----------



## handyman (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, i got my Visa last week, i am very excited, Good luck to everyone, i hope you will be getting your Visa Grant Letters very soon


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, six weeks is normal for a police check in South Africa.
Applied in Pietermaritzburg and Grahamstown; both taken 6 weeks or longer.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

handyman said:


> Hi Everyone, i got my Visa last week, i am very excited, Good luck to everyone, i hope you will be getting your Visa Grant Letters very soon


Congratulations !!! and All the best

My Police clearance just came out and i will be sending it over soon. Took about 5 weeks to come out. Applied from Johannesburg


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I submitted my PMV visa on 11th July 2012 in Malaysia and got assigned a CO on the same day. Submitted my Malaysian Police clearance on 24th Aug and FBI certificate on 30th Aug. Got my instructions to get my Medicals done on 29th Aug. I really hope this is a good progress and sign.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Very good daphsta
Progress is looking good for you


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone ! 
Just wondering how long it takes after you put in the additional documents? Any experiences for those that got there visas?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone ! 
Just wondering how long it takes after you put in the additional documents? Any experiences for those that got there visas?


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi daphsta,

Can I ask how long it took for you to receive your FBI check? I've been waiting 5 weeks for mine so far. Just wanted to see how long others have waited.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

woolfchans said:


> Hi daphsta,
> 
> Can I ask how long it took for you to receive your FBI check? I've been waiting 5 weeks for mine so far. Just wanted to see how long others have waited.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi woolfchans,

It took 5 weeks to clear the payment and another 3 weeks to receive the certificate. So, in total 8 weeks.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

On my 7th month now and feeling very disheartened. Anyone received any news recently?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> On my 7th month now and feeling very disheartened. Anyone received any news recently?


Hi Gerrywins,

Some with me, the immi still shifting the goal posts
But on the bright side our CO had sent my Fiance an email telling her that we met the requirements but my meds where almost expiring so she asked me to redo the full medical examination. Which i did and have been sent off to Health operations in Sydney that was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Gerrywins,
> 
> Some with me, the immi still shifting the goal posts
> But on the bright side our CO had sent my Fiance an email telling her that we met the requirements but my meds where almost expiring so she asked me to redo the full medical examination. Which i did and have been sent off to Health operations in Sydney that was 2 weeks ago.


Thats great to hear. But how could your medicals already be expiring? they expire after one year. Unless of course you did your medical exams last year?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Thats great to hear. But how could your medicals already be expiring? they expire after one year. Unless of course you did your medical exams last year?


Yes I did them last year, we could not send our application on time because of some other circumstances thats why they have expired.
But fingers crossed !!!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Just hitting my 9 months of waiting. Planning to have the wedding three months from now and still no word. It really sucks to be from a third world country because when we first lodged our application my CO called me two weeks later and said that she was ready to grant it. However she called me two days later and said that since i am from a kenya my application has to go to an external agency for vetting. it saddens me that i have noticed that so many other people applied through the same embassy a few months after me and got their visas in just 4 or 5 months. really sucks to be from a third world country. 

I wish everyone a speedy grant


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Just hitting my 9 months of waiting. Planning to have the wedding three months from now and still no word. It really sucks to be from a third world country because when we first lodged our application my CO called me two weeks later and said that she was ready to grant it. However she called me two days later and said that since i am from a kenya my application has to go to an external agency for vetting. it saddens me that i have noticed that so many other people applied through the same embassy a few months after me and got their visas in just 4 or 5 months. really sucks to be from a third world country.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant


You right even 10 times harder for African than other high risk country, this whole process is becoming ridiculous, especially with these increasingly long waiting time in the case of high risk countries is simply inhuman, and is certainly, absolutely not in any way fair or reasonable, hope a good news is coming before Santa!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins, I thought I'd let you know I'm Australian and my wife is Kenyan. We applied 1st Nov 2011 in Nairobi and we are still waiting for all the Asio security checks (whatever that means) so I recommend you don't plan any big wedding until it gets granted because these guys are slow for Kenyans. Really slow.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Gerrywins, I thought I'd let you know I'm Australian and my wife is Kenyan. We applied 1st Nov 2011 in Nairobi and we are still waiting for all the Asio security checks (whatever that means) so I recommend you don't plan any big wedding until it gets granted because these guys are slow for Kenyans. Really slow.


I thought having lived in Germany for five years and lodging my application there would somehow help. Yes mine is with ASIO too. I wish you all the best . Has your wife been to visit since you lodged the application or are you in Kenya with her right now? Which city in Aus are you by the way? hope you dont mind my asking.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> I thought having lived in Germany for five years and lodging my application there would somehow help. Yes mine is with ASIO too. I wish you all the best . Has your wife been to visit since you lodged the application or are you in Kenya with her right now? Which city in Aus are you by the way? hope you dont mind my asking.


Because you are Kenyan the Asio checks would go through the same channels as us. We've both moved to Kenya (my wife was in USA) to wait for the visa. This was the best option for us to live together as I tried to move to USA but finding a sponsor for work was near impossible with the GFC at its height at the time. My wife has never been to Australia. We live in Mombasa for now. We plan to go to Adelaide which is home for me.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Because you are Kenyan the Asio checks would go through the same channels as us. We've both moved to Kenya (my wife was in USA) to wait for the visa. This was the best option for us to live together as I tried to move to USA but finding a sponsor for work was near impossible with the GFC at its height at the time. My wife has never been to Australia. We live in Mombasa for now. We plan to go to Adelaide which is home for me.


It's great that you are together at least. Hopefully both our applications come through soon. I am Sydney visiting with my fiance but have to exit the country in a month. I wish you guys all the best, please keep in touch  it is great to know there is another Kenyan undergoing the same thing as me.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> It's great that you are together at least. Hopefully both our applications come through soon. I am Sydney visiting with my fiance but have to exit the country in a month. I wish you guys all the best, please keep in touch  it is great to know there is another Kenyan undergoing the same thing as me.


That will be heartbreaking if you have to leave (I had to leave the USA in tears so many times). Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Just hitting my 9 months of waiting. Planning to have the wedding three months from now and still no word. It really sucks to be from a third world country because when we first lodged our application my CO called me two weeks later and said that she was ready to grant it. However she called me two days later and said that since i am from a kenya my application has to go to an external agency for vetting. it saddens me that i have noticed that so many other people applied through the same embassy a few months after me and got their visas in just 4 or 5 months. really sucks to be from a third world country.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant


It really suck!! Its in fact 20 times the trouble if you are from africa!...Our CO also sent an email to my fiancee a month saying that we had met all the requirements but only the meds that were nearly expiring so we i had to redo full exam again. Few weeks back my CO also sent me a message that she was still waiting for a reply from the HOC - that was after i wrote to ask how everything was going.

On the other hand if you look from their perspective you can see what they are trying to protect.
This WAITING game suck big time !!!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> It really suck!! Its in fact 20 times the trouble if you are from africa!...Our CO also sent an email to my fiancee a month saying that we had met all the requirements but only the meds that were nearly expiring so we i had to redo full exam again. Few weeks back my CO also sent me a message that she was still waiting for a reply from the HOC - that was after i wrote to ask how everything was going.
> 
> On the other hand if you look from their perspective you can see what they are trying to protect.
> This WAITING game suck big time !!!


Glad to hear all is moving along swiftly with you. Just hit my 10th month now, I doubt my visa will be granted within 12 months. I go back to Germany in a month as my visa expires then, have started packing up for the winter. By the way what is HOC?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Glad to hear all is moving along swiftly with you. Just hit my 10th month now, I doubt my visa will be granted within 12 months. I go back to Germany in a month as my visa expires then, have started packing up for the winter. By the way what is HOC?


HOC is the Health Operations Center that is where the medicals are processed .
Am abit worried though as we are going towards the holidays our COs might go on vacations before they even finalise our visas.

But lets keep hoping for the best


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> HOC is the Health Operations Center that is where the medicals are processed .
> Am abit worried though as we are going towards the holidays our COs might go on vacations before they even finalise our visas.
> 
> But lets keep hoping for the best


thanks. hey, thought you might be interested in this thread http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...n-partners-those-lodged-africa.html#post69530


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

8 Months gone and still waiting !!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> 8 Months gone and still waiting !!!


Oh boy...that is a long time...and really hard especially this time of year. Try and stay positive.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup just hit my 10 months too...slowest visa grant ever...haha


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Yup just hit my 10 months too...slowest visa grant ever...haha


Thoughts are with you Gerrywins


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

I still haven't found anyone waiting longer than us for an offshore partner visa. 13 months and 4 days. It's horrible having your whole life on hold waiting. When we lodged it was expected to be 10 months, then we were told 12 months and now 13 months. The goals just keep shifting and we keep passing them but still nothing.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> I still haven't found anyone waiting longer than us for an offshore partner visa. 13 months and 4 days. It's horrible having your whole life on hold waiting. When we lodged it was expected to be 10 months, then we were told 12 months and now 13 months. The goals just keep shifting and we keep passing them but still nothing.


Have you thought of lodging a complaint? Do you know what you are waiting on?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

someuser said:


> I still haven't found anyone waiting longer than us for an offshore partner visa. 13 months and 4 days. It's horrible having your whole life on hold waiting. When we lodged it was expected to be 10 months, then we were told 12 months and now 13 months. The goals just keep shifting and we keep passing them but still nothing.


I think i have come across some posts where people have also waited for that long.
I feel your pain. But we just have to keep jumping through the hoops because we need the visa right!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Yup just hit my 10 months too...slowest visa grant ever...haha


Maybe we should even put up a thread for the "Slowest visa grant ever".....lol


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Have you thought of lodging a complaint? Do you know what you are waiting on?


I wouldn't complain I have heard that is a good way of ending up on the bottom of the pile.

Kttykat


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I wouldn't complain I have heard that is a good way of ending up on the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Kttykat


I wouldn't also do that, unless its really gone too far. Our COs have all the cards, once you question their work efficiency - They will also flex their muscles..


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Have you thought of lodging a complaint? Do you know what you are waiting on?


We are waiting on ASIO security checks. I complained to IGIS who are the ones to complain to about ASIO. They just said that they haven't done anything wrong and it's just taking time like all the others. They said if we haven't heard anything by May then we can lodge another complaint. I thought of lodging a complaint with DIAC to try and put pressure on them but I have a great rapport with our CO who communicates well with us. I don't want to destroy that and end up at the bottom of the stack.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I wouldn't complain I have heard that is a good way of ending up on the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Kttykat


Hmmm that really is wrong but I guess it could be true.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I wouldn't complain I have heard that is a good way of ending up on the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Kttykat


I don't hold the same view. For someone to pay so much money, move to the other side of the world and literally put everything else on hold and still receive no transparency from DIAC, ASIO etc is just not acceptable. I will soon be approaching 12 months as well, my fiance is going nuts and if our application goes beyond 12 months, we will lodge a complaint.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> I don't hold the same view. For someone to pay so much money, move to the other side of the world and literally put everything else on hold and still receive no transparency from DIAC, ASIO etc is just not acceptable. I will soon be approaching 12 months as well, my fiance is going nuts and if our application goes beyond 12 months, we will lodge a complaint.


I think I am with you on this Gerrywins. The sqeezey wheel gets oiled so they say. I think that waiting 12 months is not being unreasonable either. Please let me know how you go with this if you do go ahead and lodge a complaint...I would be very interested to track your progress.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I think I am with you on this Gerrywins. The sqeezey wheel gets oiled so they say. I think that waiting 12 months is not being unreasonable either. Please let me know how you go with this if you do go ahead and lodge a complaint...I would be very interested to track your progress.


I agree with Mel that the squeaky wheels get the oil and you should keep in contact with your case officer as much as you can. I just think you should watch out about how you complain, if they want they can make your life hell in red tape. I completely understand getting frustrated for you waiting a year or more and I have read of many cases waiting 18 months etc. and only a few where it has been approved in less than a month.

Well good luck to all of us waiting and hope it happens for you all soon 

Kttykat


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Gerrywins...Did your letter of acknowledgement state that the processing will take 9-12(High Risk). if it was less then i guess its within your rights to complain.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I agree with Mel that the squeaky wheels get the oil and you should keep in contact with your case officer as much as you can. I just think you should watch out about how you complain, if they want they can make your life hell in red tape. I completely understand getting frustrated for you waiting a year or more and I have read of many cases waiting 18 months etc. and only a few where it has been approved in less than a month.
> 
> Well good luck to all of us waiting and hope it happens for you all soon
> 
> ...


Kttykat, I haven't found anyone currently waiting more that 13 months for a 309 Spouse offshore or a PMV offshore visa on these forums. Yes there are several onshores that have waited 2 years+. If you know of any, let me know. We've waited 13 months and 10 days for a 309/100 Spouse visa. There was an american guy I found that waited 13 months 12 days but that was granted some time ago now.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

someuser said:


> Kttykat, I haven't found anyone currently waiting more that 13 months for a 309 Spouse offshore or a PMV offshore visa on these forums. Yes there are several onshores that have waited 2 years+. If you know of any, let me know. We've waited 13 months and 10 days for a 309/100 Spouse visa. There was an american guy I found that waited 13 months 12 days but that was granted some time ago now.


Sure, I agree you have been waiting far too long and yes I double checked, they were onshore applicants waiting those ridiculously long periods for their visas to be granted most offshore even from the highest risk countries would have been done in your time frame. As I said you need to keep on them as to why but I would still err on the side of caution as to how you complain about it.

Good luck with it, I hope it works out for you really soon! 

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

someuser said:


> We are waiting on ASIO security checks. I complained to IGIS who are the ones to complain to about ASIO. They just said that they haven't done anything wrong and it's just taking time like all the others. They said if we haven't heard anything by May then we can lodge another complaint. I thought of lodging a complaint with DIAC to try and put pressure on them but I have a great rapport with our CO who communicates well with us. I don't want to destroy that and end up at the bottom of the stack.


You should start a new thread, "The slowest VISA grant ever recorded" 

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Gerrywins...Did your letter of acknowledgement state that the processing will take 9-12(High Risk). if it was less then i guess its within your rights to complain.


My letter didn't even mention a different standard for high or low risk countries. I only knew of this because of my own investigation on the australian immi website where there was a service charter which referred to a different processing time for high and low risk.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> My letter didn't even mention a different standard for high or low risk countries. I only knew of this because of my own investigation on the australian immi website where there was a service charter which referred to a different processing time for high and low risk.


If they are going to charge more money for the application that should be reflected in the speed of processing. It is ridiculous that they don't grant a bridging visa for offshore applicants and allow them to stay in Australia when they are ready to grant the visa. If they know they are going to let you stay anyway why do you have to leave the country so they can grant the visa? It just doesn't make any sense at all.

I have been to Australia twice, never overstayed and got an ETA within a couple of minutes but will have to fly to New Zealand before they can grant my 309 so it fits their system which is F'd up (forgive the French) IMHO when they decide I can stay.

Kttykat


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

kttykat said:


> If they are going to charge more money for the application that should be reflected in the speed of processing. It is ridiculous that they don't grant a bridging visa for offshore applicants and allow them to stay in Australia when they are ready to grant the visa. If they know they are going to let you stay anyway why do you have to leave the country so they can grant the visa? It just doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> I have been to Australia twice, never overstayed and got an ETA within a couple of minutes but will have to fly to New Zealand before they can grant my 309 so it fits their system which is F'd up (forgive the French) IMHO when they decide I can stay.
> 
> ...


Fly to Bali instead of NZ and have a few Mai Tais on the beach to celebrate ;-)


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> My letter didn't even mention a different standard for high or low risk countries. I only knew of this because of my own investigation on the australian immi website where there was a service charter which referred to a different processing time for high and low risk.


I thought they use a standard letter which they just copy and paste. Mine had a table showing different processing times.
We are now down to just over 9 months


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> I thought they use a standard letter which they just copy and paste. Mine had a table showing different processing times.
> We are now down to just over 9 months


Ours just said average processing time 10 months. No table or anything


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

kttykat said:


> You should start a new thread, "The slowest VISA grant ever recorded"
> 
> Kttykat
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


I probably will once the decision is finally handed down 

You also mentioned to keep on them. Well we have and I've tried 100 angles to go about speeding things up. From letters to MP's to complaints to ASIO etc etc. The same response keeps coming back saying their hands are tied and we just have to wait


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

someuser said:


> Fly to Bali instead of NZ and have a few Mai Tais on the beach to celebrate ;-)


My husband has some friends in NZ and the flight is shorter from Sydney 
But the Mai Tais sound good 

Kttykat


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> I thought they use a standard letter which they just copy and paste. Mine had a table showing different processing times.
> We are now down to just over 9 months


I guess the acknowledgement email varies depending on the embassy where you apply. Mine only said:

"Processing times vary considerably depending on the visa category and individual circumstances."

No other kind of ETA on the email.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!

Thank you everyone for all the support you have give us during this period.
I will still be on the forum to help others going through this process.

Thanks !!!!!

Kabs $ Nin


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!
> 
> ...


this is great news.
good luck for both of you, hopefully the rest of us get it soon too 
congratulation again


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Great news Zamaussie! At least someone in Africa is getting a visa ;-) Good luck with everything.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW What a fantastic day for you...all the very best congratulations in the world to you both...you deserve it. So much relief I am sure and smiles as wide as your face 

Please can you remind me, did you have an interview?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!!...No never had any interview. My CO just sent us an email a month ago telling us that we had met the visa requirements but only my meds were expiring so i had to do new ones


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Well that is just wonderful. Enjoy everyday you have together xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Well that is just wonderful. Enjoy everyday you have together xxx


 Yea it is indeed great news. Wishing you the best too.
Any news for you yet?


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!
> 
> ...


What a gr8 news! Congrats! Yes love wins,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

zamaussie said:


> hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "grant letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally love wins!!!
> 
> ...


congratulations!!!!


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! That is such great news, you must be very relieved. You have been so helpful to many people on this forum (including me!), and I wish you both all the best for your wedding and your future together.

p.s. did you get your grant letter by email? I only ask because the regular mail takes months here, if it comes at all...


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Maisie !...I got my letter through. As long as you put your email and indicated that they should communicate to you via email then they will not use the "Snail mail"....lol
Wishing you the best too!!


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Thank you Maisie !...I got my letter through. As long as you put your email and indicated that they should communicate to you via email then they will not use the "Snail mail"....lol
> Wishing you the best too!!


Would you believe - they just emailed us our grant letter! Amazing. I can't quite believe it.

Thanks to everyone for their help and support - good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Maisie said:


> Would you believe - they just emailed us our grant letter! Amazing. I can't quite believe it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and support - good luck to those who are still waiting!


Wow! wow !..Congratualations!!! Maybe they were just waiting for December to grant all African applicants.
We probably could have been working with the same CO. You applied from Pretoria right?


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Wow! wow !..Congratualations!!! Maybe they were just waiting for December to grant all African applicants.
> We probably could have been working with the same CO. You applied from Pretoria right?


Yeah we applied to Pretoria too - our case officer was Maggie. I guess they're clearing their desks this week in anticipation of the Christmas holidays!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes i guess so too. I see we had a different CO but she is a lady too.


----------



## mandm (May 1, 2012)

Just got word of our visa grant!!!!!!! (PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo on 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)

Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

mandm said:


> Just got word of our visa grant!!!!!!! (PMV for Moroccan national, lodged in Cairo on 16/09/12, interview on 27/11/12, visa grant 17/12/12)
> 
> Almost three months exactly from lodgement and just three weeks after the interview. I apologise to those still waiting as it is such a completely unfair system and I am sure there are heaps of people who lodged well before us and are still waiting.


Wow! Congrats. That's the first Cairo grant I've seen on this forum (I've seen a number of rejections). So fast too! You must be over the moon.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

*Visa approved*

Thanks to the tremendous information on this forum, my fiance's application was verbally approved on 17th Dec.
She couriered the completed application to VFS Global in Durban on 6th Nov, her bank cheque was cleared on 16th and reference number emailed to her on 17th.
She received a call from the Pretoria office on 17th to day that the application was ready for approval and she should have her daughter complete her medicals, for inclusion on the visa. Her daughter is booked for the 27th Dec and an official approval given soon after.
No interview will be required.

We began the supporting documentation process in Aug 2012, waiting for South Africa Home Affairs certificates and police clearances and submitted a "decision ready" application.
Forms submitted were
47SP - application for partner migration; subclass 300
40SP - sponsor information: me
47A - dependent child information
80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment
26 - general medical
160 - radiographic check
888 - stat dec from friends and family members

plus Home Affairs forms and VFS Global forms.

As believing Christians, we acknowledge God's hand in bringing us together and providing a smooth application process, (even though there were moments when the paperwork stream couldn't be plugged )

This site has been an invaluable resource of very relevant information, and I hope our experience will benefit others.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

philipg said:


> Thanks to the tremendous information on this forum, my fiance's application was verbally approved on 17th Dec.
> She couriered the completed application to VFS Global in Durban on 6th Nov, her bank cheque was cleared on 16th and reference number emailed to her on 17th.
> She received a call from the Pretoria office on 17th to day that the application was ready for approval and she should have her daughter complete her medicals, for inclusion on the visa. Her daughter is booked for the 27th Dec and an official approval given soon after.
> No interview will be required.
> ...


Praise God for He is good!!! That is a super fast aplication...well done and enjoy your blessing and life together xxx


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

philipg said:


> Thanks to the tremendous information on this forum, my fiance's application was verbally approved on 17th Dec.
> She couriered the completed application to VFS Global in Durban on 6th Nov, her bank cheque was cleared on 16th and reference number emailed to her on 17th.
> She received a call from the Pretoria office on 17th to day that the application was ready for approval and she should have her daughter complete her medicals, for inclusion on the visa. Her daughter is booked for the 27th Dec and an official approval given soon after.
> No interview will be required.
> ...


Wow. Great news for another African grant! Hopefully our turn comes soon. 14 months of waiting is just too long for us.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you melandabdul

I don't know what we did or why we were favoured with a speedy approval.
We're both widows and my fiance has few family ties in SA. Apart from a great deal of time compiling all the docs we thought were necessary, I can't explain why it was a fast turnaround. The official time frame is 3-6 months. Only God knows.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

philipg said:


> thank you melandabdul
> 
> I don't know what we did or why we were favoured with a speedy approval.
> We're both widows and my fiance has few family ties in SA. Apart from a great deal of time compiling all the docs we thought were necessary, I can't explain why it was a fast turnaround. The official time frame is 3-6 months. Only God knows.


God can do anything...He is outside of any immigration timeframe so give him the praise!


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> God can do anything...He is outside of any immigration timeframe so give him the praise!


Praise God melandabdul!!

I feel your pain though. The thought of being separated for endless months is quite disheartening.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

philipg said:


> Praise God melandabdul!!
> 
> I feel your pain though. The thought of being separated for endless months is quite disheartening.


All will be ok one day. Please pray for us! Stay blessed.


----------



## handyman (Mar 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am pleased to tell you that i finally got my "GRANT Letter" today.
> Its been a long 9 months of waiting but finally Love wins!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Zamaussie,

Good to see that you finally got your papers sorted, congrats
It was a while but like you said, "Love Wins".
Thats precicely positive.

On my side, i have lodged my 1stage partner visa application subclass 820. its all looking good coz i have recieved the confirmation letter.
The great news was that i ddidnt need to do medical and police clearance again. i loved it. they say

SUBCLASS 300 VISA HOLDERS
If you are the holder of a subclass 300 visa (or last held a subclass 300 visa and subsequently married your subclass 300 visa sponsor) you are not required to undergo new health clearances or provide fresh overseas police clearances for this current application as you satisfied these requirements when you were granted your subclass 300 visa.

Merry Xmas Everyone,

All the best in two zero one three


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks.....Am now settling down in Coffs habour. Busy with preps for our wedding. All the best to all those still waiting!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Thanks.....Am now settling down in Coffs habour. Busy with preps for our wedding. All the best to all those still waiting!


Such a nice part of our country. Welcome to Australia!!!


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

My fiance received her official letter today, 19 Jan 2013. Yes, Saturday. Just so excited!

Planning her mandatory visit to Australia in March/April 2013 and marriage in July 2013.
IMMI rang her in late December 2012 to inform her that her dependent daughter could also be issued with a visa, linked to my fiance's dates, if she submitted her medical checks.

All done; all official.
No CO, no interview!!
IMMI couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## summerdresssydney (Jan 19, 2013)

*45 days visa granted*

Good day!

2 years ago, I got my fiancee visa in just 45 days 

Last month I received the request for more docs for my Permanent residency..

So happy!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Thanks.....Am now settling down in Coffs habour. Busy with preps for our wedding. All the best to all those still waiting!


wow congrats. I didn't know you received your visa. hope you are loving it there.


----------



## lovesbaliii (Jul 30, 2012)

my partner got his letter last week took 4 months
from bali no interview no interview required so happy to finally start our lives together


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

someuser said:


> Kttykat, I haven't found anyone currently waiting more that 13 months for a 309 Spouse offshore or a PMV offshore visa on these forums.


You do now. We applied Dec 2011.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

We applied for PMV in September 2011, through Betlin Embassy, still nothing.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

krissaid said:


> We applied for PMV in September 2011, through Betlin Embassy, still nothing.


Hi Krissaid, in the berlin thread you will see that last month the people that were given visas were ones that applied in July mainly and some from June and one from August.
Given that I suspect Feb should be people who applied in August and then March should be people who applied in Sept.
This of course is no promise and it is based on the application not having any complex issues or being from a high risk country.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

melandabdul, krissaid applied in September, 2011. not 2012.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> melandabdul, krissaid applied in September, 2011. not 2012.


Oh gee I am very tired. Thanks for pointing that out. And now I remember that krissaid's partner is from a high risk country too I think.

Boy that is tooooo long. No one should bear that wait. No one. My thoughts and prayers are with you Krissaid xxx

Thanks Sunnysmile for pointing out my error. Time to sleep


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you melandabdul for your support. I don't know what to do about this situation. Is starting to affect me quite badly. I really feel for everyone who is waiting long time.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

krissaid said:


> Thank you melandabdul for your support. I don't know what to do about this situation. Is starting to affect me quite badly. I really feel for everyone who is waiting long time.


Shue! That is a long time.
I don't know how you manage to keep yourself going.

6 months was long enough.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

It is in a way funny that we are writing about this terribly long wait in the fastest visa approval thread. We should start one for the longest visa approval. It is difficult to cope and keep some sense of humour . I am trying to keep my belief in truth, fairness, compassion of my fellow human beings, including COs. I know that we have not done anything wrong, our relationship is true , we have provided enough evidence, and I have been a good citizen of this country. Hope I am not naive to believe that this is enough. We keep in daly contact and have met twice a year overseas in the last 3 years. This is how we cope.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

krissaid said:


> It is in a way funny that we are writing about this terribly long wait in the fastest visa approval thread. We should start one for the longest visa approval. It is difficult to cope and keep some sense of humour . I am trying to keep my belief in truth, fairness, compassion of my fellow human beings, including COs. I know that we have not done anything wrong, our relationship is true , we have provided enough evidence, and I have been a good citizen of this country. Hope I am not naive to believe that this is enough. We keep in daly contact and have met twice a year overseas in the last 3 years. This is how we cope.


I can only imagine the struggle and you are stronger than you realise. I am sure it is at times so hard to bear and at other times you find it is possible to climb mountains with the strength and resilience that you have both developed. I will be praying for your visa...no one should be in your position for this long. I will pray for an outcome soon. Please stay in contact so we can support you anyway possible xxx


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words and prayers. I am sure you are in the same boat. I wish you and everyone else waiting and waiting to have your visas granted as soon as possible and lots of happiness with your partner that you all deserve. The moment will come.


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

Back on topic, what's the quickest PMV offshore Visa application from Philippines applicant? I'm seeing 4 months if the application is lodged decision ready.


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

Romulus said:


> Back on topic, what's the quickest PMV offshore Visa application from Philippines applicant? I'm seeing 4 months if the application is lodged decision ready.


I have a friend her pmv took 3 months that's the quickest offshore from Philippines.Maybe it's case to case basis because some spouse(309) granted 3 months and half


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello goodevening to u i am new in this forum i am a student here in malaysia but originaly from Africa and i have applied for malaysia pcc for almst 1mnth now still waiting, so do u knw how long it will take to get the pcc??? Pls hlp me cos my studrnt visa is runing out…And i need it asap for my migration to australia, so is there any way i can get it asap,ur hlp will be highly appreciated thanks…


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello every one goodevening i am new in this forum i am a student here in malaysia but originaly from Nigeria and i have applied for malaysia pcc for almst 1mnth now still waiting, so do u knw how long it will take to get the pcc??? Pls hlp me cos my studrnt visa is runing out…And i need it asap for my migration to australia, so is there any way i can get it asap,ur hlp will be highly appreciated thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kelvintino said:


> Hello every one goodevening i am new in this forum i am a student here in malaysia but originaly from Nigeria and i have applied for malaysia pcc for almst 1mnth now still waiting, so do u knw how long it will take to get the pcc??? Pls hlp me cos my studrnt visa is runing out&#8230;And i need it asap for my migration to australia, so is there any way i can get it asap,ur hlp will be highly appreciated thanks


Post this as a separate thread to get the best chance of the help you require....though I doubt there is anyway to speed things up...but I hope for you there is a way.


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Pls direct me were i can post this thnks...


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kelvintino said:


> Pls direct me were i can post this thnks...


Start new thread in Immigration and visa forum.

Kttykat


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

I dnt knw how to open a new thread pls hlp me thnk


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kelvintino said:


> I dnt knw how to open a new thread pls hlp me thnk


Use the "post new thread" button

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's the link to the booklet http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

G'day !! everyone.....finally i got a chance to be on the net. How are the visas coming for everyone. Myself just busy with wedding preps.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Here's the link to the booklet http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


Hey did you get your visa?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> G'day !! everyone.....finally i got a chance to be on the net. How are the visas coming for everyone. Myself just busy with wedding preps.


Hey there....glad to hear you are planning for your future and that all is well for you 

No news on my front but I expect they will be looking at Oct applicants in April so I will holding tight till them and hoping we will not get treated like so many of our poor African brothers and sisters and put in an endless waiting game.

Thanks for asking and checking an eye on us xxx


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello every one, just a quick question and update, I have gone for medical on the 18th of Jan 2013 and I just submitted my Malaysian pcc on 14th of Feb 2013 as requested by my c/o, application lodge here in Malaysia cos i am a student but i am from Nigeria, my timeline is 14months and 2weeks past, ( visa subclass 309) but i submitted Nigerian pcc with my application, my question is does any one knows how long it will take to get visa at this point? Cos i want to book my flight by first week of March, pls ur opinion will be immensely appreciated thanks...


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

kelvintino said:


> Hello every one, just a quick question and update, I have gone for medical on the 18th of Jan 2013 and I just submitted my Malaysian pcc on 14th of Feb 2013 as requested by my c/o, application lodge here in Malaysia cos i am a student but i am from Nigeria, my timeline is 14months and 2weeks past, ( visa subclass 309) but i submitted Nigerian pcc with my application, my question is does any one knows how long it will take to get visa at this point? Cos i want to book my flight by first week of March, pls ur opinion will be immensely appreciated thanks...


There is no way of knowing when the visa will be out. As long you you are withing the time frame they gave you then all you need to do is wait. Also your CO can give you and idea as to when he/she is likely to grant it. 
To be safe don't book the flights until the visa is granted ! thanks and all the best


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Hey there....glad to hear you are planning for your future and that all is well for you
> 
> No news on my front but I expect they will be looking at Oct applicants in April so I will holding tight till them and hoping we will not get treated like so many of our poor African brothers and sisters and put in an endless waiting game.
> 
> Thanks for asking and checking an eye on us xxx


Am sure you will have good news soon ! Wishing you all the best and will remember you in our prayers

Thanks!


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

The CO usually communicates with you when they want to finalize the grant which means you have to come back to the country where you lodge your application.

I am not sure if you can ask your CO if she/ he has received your additional documents. They usually do not reply to this kind of query as per experienced by my friend.

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Usually the best way to see if they have recieved additional documents is the regional helpline . They have always been helpful with confirming recieval of documents where as the case officers are busy and seem not to have time to answer this sort of query

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Thnks for your reply, but last yr december my CO told me that my application is near finalisation that is she requested for medical and malaysian pcc which i hv already submited, abd the time frame she gave me is 5-12 mnths, so wot do u make of this? Thnks...


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

kelvintino said:


> Thnks for your reply, but last yr december my CO told me that my application is near finalisation that is she requested for medical and malaysian pcc which i hv already submited, abd the time frame she gave me is 5-12 mnths, so wot do u make of this? Thnks...


I agree with above. Don't book anything. Your CO can say what they like but they don't make the decision. The decision will happen "when it's done". There are so many stories on this forum of people losing thousands of dollars because they booked wedding venues etc thinking the visa would be done by now.

Last August I bought a ticket to the Soundwave music festival. I just gave my ticket away because I'm not going to make it even if the visa is granted on Monday.

I also have a ticket to see Black Sabbath at the end of April in Sydney. This is also looking in doubt. If I miss them both, it's $300 down the drain but more importantly I'll miss seeing all my favourite bands within a couple of months.

I've been with my wife in Kenya since Sept 2011. We lodged Nov 2011. It could easily be June or later before we see a decision being made.


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

js8_may2009 said:


> The CO usually communicates with you when they want to finalize the grant which means you have to come back to the country where you lodge your application.


I don't think that's correct. We are in a third country and our CO rang us here last week. If you apply from offshore you can move anywhere in the world while waiting, but your application will be administered from the embassy you applied.

I agree totally with the recent posts. Just because your case officer says it's close, do not t believe him or her until it's granted!!! We have been very close before, even told an approximate issue date, , only to be then told "sorry, you now require additional security checks" or "sorry, actually yes, you do need to do another medical, even though last week I told you that you didn't"....

I hope immi set up an online log in for partner visa applicants - and they give you access to it sometime after your visa has been submitted. Could be something simple, like an application number login and then you can see a dashboard of your application status - something like:

Application Reference No: xxxxxxx
Application Submitted: date
Payment Approved: yes/no
Visa Class:300/309 etc
Service standard - low risk / high risk
Paperwork reviewed and complete - yes / awaiting 
Genuineness assessed - awaiting / referred / approved / declined
Medical assessed - current / expired / not completed / declined
HAP Reference No: 
Police clearances - awaiting / current / expired 
Security clearance - awaiting / completed / referred / declined
Overall status: approved (green) / awaiting (amber) / declined (red)
If approved, entry granted until date: xxx

If you had a green / amber / red light light for all of the above items, it could easily see where you are at, and you would know if your medical expired to get another one done rather than relying on someone to be in control of their files which may or may not happen, especially when personnel changes / annual leave etc occur with case officers. Would probably save a lot of unnecessary communication with CO so they could get on with their jobs.


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

MCRU,
I only said the statement below because that is what happened to a pinay friend of mine. She was in AU and was asked to return to the Phils to have her visa finalize.

The word finalize as her CO used may mean a lot of things not just the grant---it could be just to process it while she is in the Phils., or to review other added documents that she will have to submit, etc.

Yes, they never said something about the grant finalization, sorry for that term. But they just want to finalize her visa and to be able to process that she has to be in the Philippines.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

mcru said:


> . . . Just because your case officer says it's close, do not t believe him or her until it's granted!!! We have been very close before, even told an approximate issue date, , only to be then told "sorry, you now require additional security checks" or "sorry, actually yes, you do need to do another medical, even though last week I told you that you didn't"....


That's also true in our case. 
The DIAC officer rang my fiance to say that her visa was approved & if he had her dependent's medical's by 27th, the visa would be granted on 29th.

She had the medicals to him by the 25th, but she still had to wait many weeks before she received an official written grant.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

js8_may2009 said:


> MCRU,
> I only said the statement below because that is what happened to a pinay friend of mine. She was in AU and was asked to return to the Phils to have her visa finalize.
> 
> The word finalize as her CO used may mean a lot of things not just the grant---it could be just to process it while she is in the Phils., or to review other added documents that she will have to submit, etc.
> ...


I have had this debate in detail with someone else here and finalised is prob the problem word.

You can be anywhere in the world for the visa to be granted as long as you are offshore if you apply offshore. I have been told though of people in Phillipines being told different things like they had to go back to the country for it to be "finalised".

It would not be the first time that CO's did things differently around the world but I am confident the rule is you just have to be offshore....the control of immigration is much but surely they have enough without stopping us from moving where we wish!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I would certainly agree with Melandabdul on this one, the Immigration doesnt have no Jurisdictions on where a person must be in the world when having there application approved, as long as there not in Australia you can be anywhere.


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I have had this debate in detail with someone else here and finalised is prob the problem word.
> 
> You can be anywhere in the world for the visa to be granted as long as you are offshore if you apply offshore. I have been told though of people in Phillipines being told different things like they had to go back to the country for it to be "finalised".
> 
> It would not be the first time that CO's did things differently around the world but I am confident the rule is you just have to be offshore....the control of immigration is much but surely they have enough without stopping us from moving where we wish!


That's right..if you lodged an offshore visa, there's no need to be in the philippines for the visa to be approved. Like on my case, i am working in UAE when I lodged my visa in the philippines. The CO did not contact us. The only communication we received from them was
the acknowledgement letter a day after lodgment & grant letter after 3months.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

mcru said:


> I don't think that's correct. We are in a third country and our CO rang us here last week. If you apply from offshore you can move anywhere in the world while waiting, but your application will be administered from the embassy you applied.
> 
> I agree totally with the recent posts. Just because your case officer says it's close, do not t believe him or her until it's granted!!! We have been very close before, even told an approximate issue date, , only to be then told "sorry, you now require additional security checks" or "sorry, actually yes, you do need to do another medical, even though last week I told you that you didn't"....
> 
> ...


Agree : I guess he meant to say any country but not Australia!


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

Zamaussie said:


> Agree : I guess he meant to say any country but not Australia!


Yes, anywhere EXCEPT Australia


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

My husband sent off his 820 partner visa application last Friday (he came to Aus on a prospective marriage visa). It was received by immigration yesterday and APPROVED TODAY! We are still in shock, we were told the average processing time was 13 months. Best of luck to everyone else out there - hopefully good news is not too far away!


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Maisie said:


> My husband sent off his 820 partner visa application last Friday (he came to Aus on a prospective marriage visa). It was received by immigration yesterday and APPROVED TODAY! We are still in shock, we were told the average processing time was 13 months. Best of luck to everyone else out there - hopefully good news is not too far away!


Wow! That's incredible. Congratulations . . .

Do you know what contributed to the fast turn around?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Maisie said:


> My husband sent off his 820 partner visa application last Friday (he came to Aus on a prospective marriage visa). It was received by immigration yesterday and APPROVED TODAY! We are still in shock, we were told the average processing time was 13 months. Best of luck to everyone else out there - hopefully good news is not too far away!


That's awesome! Congrats! What office did you apply to?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Maisie said:


> My husband sent off his 820 partner visa application last Friday (he came to Aus on a prospective marriage visa). It was received by immigration yesterday and APPROVED TODAY! We are still in shock, we were told the average processing time was 13 months. Best of luck to everyone else out there - hopefully good news is not too far away!


wow!!! this is superfast huh...Congratulatuons.
I wish we were that lucky too. We sent off ours about 2 weeks ago but only got acknowledgement letter and BVA.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

philipg said:


> Wow! That's incredible. Congratulations . . .
> 
> Do you know what contributed to the fast turn around?


PMV to 820 approvals usually happen in just a matter of a few weeks, so it's not THAT far out of the realm of what usually happens, but still - a 1 day turnaround is fabulous. 

Congrats, Maisie!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Maisie said:


> My husband sent off his 820 partner visa application last Friday (he came to Aus on a prospective marriage visa). It was received by immigration yesterday and APPROVED TODAY! We are still in shock, we were told the average processing time was 13 months. Best of luck to everyone else out there - hopefully good news is not too far away!


Maisie, which office did you apply from?


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

philipg said:


> Wow! That's incredible. Congratulations . . .
> 
> Do you know what contributed to the fast turn around?


Thanks! I don't know why it was so fast, but I guess we are a relatively straightforward case and gave them everything they needed upfront.


----------



## Maisie (Jun 17, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Maisie, which office did you apply from?


We are living in Tasmania so our application was handled by the processing centre in Brisbane.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone got my partner 820 visa within six weeks onshore..

Note: I was on PMV


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

But from a PMV... Important to include that little bit of info as those grants are so much faster than just those applying straight to 820.  

I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU! I can't imagine how thrilled you must be!!!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Words cant say how happy I am at the moment ! 
I wasn't expecting anything till next year so this came as a surprised.


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats again Zamaussie! Ur story gives me much hope as I've also lodged a PMV in Kenya. Hopefully all those of us waitn will get our grants faster than we all thought!!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Good news then we will be lodging our 820 in brissie also in march


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Good news then we will be lodging our 820 in brissie also in march


Wishing you all the best chicken999 !!1


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanna hear from your experience from all those from high risk countries how fast or long did it take for your visa to be granted.
> Please give your visa type!
> ...


Hi Zamaussie

My wife was granted her 820 temporary residency yesterday.
It was submitted by hand in Brisbane, on 16th September 2013.
The grant letter is dated 24th September.

We can hardly believe it!!

We're thrilled to bits, obviously.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi philipg,

Wow, that was fast! Was your wife given a briding visa A or directly Tempo 820 visa grant? I am waiting for my Tempo visa but my Bridging Visa A was granted only for one day.

Cheers.

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry guys,

I got confuse, the Bridging Visa A is also the same as the Tempo 820. Our was approved in one day (1) only.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

philipg said:


> Hi Zamaussie
> 
> My wife was granted her 820 temporary residency yesterday.
> It was submitted by hand in Brisbane, on 16th September 2013.
> ...


Congratulations!! My partner and I are going to be applying through the Brisbane office as well in November, so it gives me a little bit of hope that they seem to be processing quite fast! Were there any special circumstances about your application that could have earmarked it for fast processing, or was it run of the mill?

Edit: just saw you went from a PMV so not really an indication of the times for my partner. Regardless, congratulations! It must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

hi Guys,

Another good news. I just received my Temporary 820 from the mail. Yey! In just 4 days I got my visa granted.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

danegirl said:


> Congratulations!! My partner and I are going to be applying through the Brisbane office as well in November, so it gives me a little bit of hope that they seem to be processing quite fast! Were there any special circumstances about your application that could have earmarked it for fast processing, or was it run of the mill?
> 
> Edit: just saw you went from a PMV so not really an indication of the times for my partner. Regardless, congratulations! It must be an amazing feeling.


Thank you danegirl

It is an amazing feeling. Can't take the smile off our faces 

Because it's only the second application we've submitted (first was the subclass 300), I'm not sure if it's run of the mill or extraordinary.
The 300 expires in October, so we were fully expecting a BVA.

We're amazed how quickly the 820 was granted, although from other's experience on this forum, I sensed it might not be too long (say 3 months). But a week is wonderful surprise!

The feeling we have, is that we can move on and enjoy life as newly weds, and not have a monkey on our back, waiting for news from DIAC.

We received the letter yesterday, with original police clearances and evidence photos returned. Very appreciated and worth a bouquet for DIAC.

My wife already has two joint bank accounts with cards, her Aus driver's licence, Medicare temporary card and TFN. Throwing down some roots in her adopted soil . . .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, the 820 comes through really fast when you're applying from the PMV!  It depends on the office - it can take anywhere from a few days (as you've seen) to a few months, but rarely more than eight weeks or so. CONGRATS on getting yours so quickly!


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

my PMV got approved in 3 months and my Tempo 820 got approved in 4 days.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## GWF (Oct 2, 2013)

Honesty is the best policy.
I am an Aussie male, my partner is Sri Lankan. We applied for a De facto partner visa in Colombo on 13 August, it was received at the High Commission on 22 August, we were called for an interview 25 September and granted the visa on 1st of October. Our history is long and complicated but our honesty and case history was obviously very genuine for all to see. Miracles do happen but now we have to wait another 3 weeks to fly to Sydney because all flights are booked solid. If there is one contstant in life it's Murphy's Law.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Lily-bee said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is from a high-risk country and we applied for the De-facto visa on-shore and it took us 6 weeks. This was 2 years ago mind you so it may be longer now due to changes in law, requirments and situations.
> Good luck for your visa. I know how difficult it can be waiting and hoping as I have been there. It is definitely worth it in the end.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

